# "Meus pais me deram a maior bronca."



## La chica_chocolate

¡Hola amigos!
Más dudas de alumnos brasileños: ¿alguien me puede decir cuál es la expresión  en Español correspondiente a "meus pais me deram a maior bronca"? La palabra "bronca" es el blanco, pero lo que quieren saber es cómo se dice esta frase en español.

¡Agradezco la ayuda!


----------



## dexterciyo

"Mis padres me echaron tremenda bronca" diría yo.

Saludos.


----------



## La chica_chocolate

¡Muchas gracias, dexterciyo!


----------



## okporip

Dar bronca -> _retar_.
Dar *a maior* bronca -> _retar_ + algún adverbio de intensidad.


----------



## dexterciyo

okporip said:


> Dar bronca -> _retar_.
> Dar *a maior* bronca -> _retar_ + algún adverbio de intensidad.



¿Retar?


----------



## WhoSoyEu

dexterciyo said:


> ¿Retar?



Erro de datilografia do Okp. É "retear". Por um momento eu também me confundi.


----------



## Norma Iris

* 
"Mis padres me echaron tremenda bronca" ..
*Esta frase en Argentina *no* se usa
-------------------------------------------------
Este es uno de los significados y usos de BRONCA.:enojo, rabia o resentimiento contra alguien 

_No aprobé porque la profesora me tiene bronca._
_-----------------------------------------------------------_
Si "me deram" quiere decir "me dieron"(que alguien diga si la traducción es correcta, por favor), entonces
*"Meus pais me deram a maior bronca."* 
querrá decir..." mis padres me tienen bronca", o, "mis padres están con bronca conmigo",o, "mis padres están enojados conmigo", esta última frase, es la que más se usa en Argentina.
---------------------------
Hoy tengo clases de portugués y voy a preguntarle al profesor...después te digo su opinión. ¡¡¡SUERTE!!!


----------



## dexterciyo

Norma Iris said:


> *
> "Mis padres me echaron tremenda bronca" ..
> *Esta frase en Argentina *no* se usa
> -------------------------------------------------
> Este es uno de los significados y usos de BRONCA.:enojo, rabia o resentimiento contra alguien
> 
> _No aprobé porque la profesora me tiene bronca._
> _-----------------------------------------------------------_
> Si "me deram" quiere decir "me dieron"(que alguien diga si la traducción es correcta, por favor), entonces
> *"Meus pais me deram a maior bronca."*
> querrá decir..." mis padres me tienen bronca", o, "mis padres están con bronca conmigo",o, "mis padres están enojados conmigo", esta última frase, es la que más se usa en Argentina.
> ---------------------------
> Hoy tengo clases de portugués y voy a preguntarle al profesor...después te digo su opinión. ¡¡¡SUERTE!!!



Sería más apropiado decir que tus padres te regañaron. Eso significa _echar una bronca_ por estos lares.


----------



## Norma Iris

Y le pregunté a mi profesor...
------------------------
*"Meus pais me deram a maior bronca."* ... en Argentina sería "mis padres me tiraron la bronca"... que es una forma informal .
Más formal sería "mis padres me retaron" o "mis padres me reprendieron"
-----------------------
¡Suerte con los alumnos, "la chica chocolate"!


----------



## zema

En Argentina decimos _retar_, es un término muy común para _regañar_ o _reprender_ (que se entienden pero prácticamente no se utilizan): _Me retaron muchísimo_.

_Me tiraron la bronca_, como bien dice Norma, es muy frecuente también.

Y otra foma muy coloquial y popular es "_me cagaron a pedos_", aunque supongo que debe sonar muy mal para quien no esté acostumbrado


----------



## joaosilva

zema said:


> Y otra foma muy coloquial y popular es "_me cagaron a pedos_", aunque supongo que debe sonar muy mal para quien no esté acostumbrado



jajaja me encanta! no lo conocia; lo voy a usar pero sin pasarme... no vaya a ser que me caguen a pedos, jajaja


----------



## okporip

WhoSoyEu said:


> Erro de datilografia do Okp. É "retear". Por um momento eu também me confundi.



Bom.. eu quis mesmo escrever "retar", e o zema parece confirmar o uso na Argentina. Eu só não sabia que soaria tão estranho em outras paragens.


----------



## zema

joaosilva said:


> jajaja me encanta! no lo conocia; lo voy a  usar pero sin pasarme... no vaya a ser que me caguen a pedos,  jajaja


 
Tal cual, así se usa! 


okporip said:


> Bom.. eu quis mesmo escrever "retar", e o zema parece confirmar o uso na Argentina. Eu só não sabia que soaria tão estranho em outras paragens.


  Oi okporip, estava sumido! Eu também não sabia, na Argentina é tão comum... É de longe o verbo mais utilizado para isso: “retar”.
  Também “pegar un reto” _...me pegaron un reto bárbaro_


----------



## Gisele Silvestre

Alguna vez ya he escuchado algo como:

- mis padres me regañaron por llegar tarde
- mi papá me regañó delante mis amigos
- mi papá me regañó y me castigó

Yo suelo utilizar el término 'regañar' con el sentido de reñir, sermonear, reprender a alguien... darle muestras de mi enfado y mi disgusto a uno por lo que ha hecho mal desde mi punto de vista.


----------



## La chica_chocolate

Gracias a Dios existe este forum y personas amables como ustedes dispuestas a "dar una mano". 
Gracias a todos!!!


----------

